# Do I really have to tighten the spark plug so much? Honda EU2000i



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi. I have a Honda EU 20i which is equivalent to the EU 2000i. The manual says the following:

"If reinstalling a used spark plug, tighten 1/8 - 1/4 turn after the spark
plug seats.
If installing a new spark plug, tighten 1/2 turn after the spark plug
seats."

However, I just reinstalled the used spark plug, and I had to push really hard just to get to turn the wrench 45 degrees after the plug had seated. When I install a new spark plug do I really have to turn the wrench 180 degrees after the plug seats?

I'm concerned that I will damage the cylinder head before I get to 180 degrees.

Matt


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

The reason the manual says the tighten the plug that much is to make sure that the gasket/washer on the plug is fully seated and compressed however I believe that Honda intends for you to lightly seat the plug by hand then tighten 1/4 - 1/2 turn after the washer makes contact with a wrench. Threading the plug in by hand and seating it lightly then turni g the correct ammount will also prevent over tightening. from the sound of it you are getting the plug tight with a wrench then trying to turn more and you are correct that doin so will eventually cause problems with stripped threads.


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

*threading*

Hi Tractornut.
No, I'm threading the plug by hand, until I can't thread it any longer by hand, which is a transition that happens very fast. At one point it turns freely by hand, and 5 degrees more it refuses to go anywhere by hand. 

After that, then I turn with the spark plug wrench what the manual says, 45 degrees or 1/8 turn in the case of the used plug.
My concern is that, if it takes a lot of force to turn it 45 degrees (also, my father says that it's too much force), that 180 degrees for the new plug could be fatal for the cylinder head thread.

So what do you think, is the manual to be trusted here? Am I really safe going 180 degrees after it seats with the new plug?

Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally I usually turn about 1/8 turn past finger tight and don't have issues but I also periodically check to make sure it hasn't loosened up


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. Opinions from other members welcomed too.


----------

